
A Google employee is suing the company for being too confidential - Jerry2
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/20/14033044/google-lawsuit-confidentiality-practices-spying-program
======
dpark
> _The suit alleges a Google co-founder — it does not name either Larry Page
> or Sergey Brin — reiterated at a company all-hands meeting that anyone who
> leaks confidential info would be terminated._

Truly, it's shocking that Google would terminate an employee for leaking
confidential data. I've never heard something so absurd. Next you'll tell me
that they'll fire you for punching the CEO.

~~~
chetanahuja
_I 've never heard something so absurd. Next you'll tell me that they'll fire
you for punching the CEO._

Great sarcasm but the problem lies here:

 _The lawsuit says that Google’s Code of Conduct classifies confidential
information as “everything at Google.”_

So potentially if I disclosed today's menu at Charlie's cafe to an outsider, I
could be terminated.

~~~
jgalt212
Very true, and there probably should be some case law on what truly
constitutes confidential information in the employment law sense. So while,
the lunch menu may be non-public information it does not constitute
confidential information whose release could lead to employment termination.

Those familiar with the law put all sorts of unenforceable stuff in contracts
in the hopes that the less informed will comply with stuff they really don't
need to comply with.

------
plandis
That sounds horrible. If it's true. Either way, once companies know this
employees name the employee is probably never going to be able to work at a
big company in the industry again.

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13226525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13226525)

